# Case Painted



## Kornowski

Well, I painted my case yesterday. With help (? Debatable) from 4NGU$ 

Here's a shot of it all before painting;






I'd had cathodes and invertors stuck all over the case, so I had to get all the little pads off...  How awesome is that name though "Stick Stuff Remover" Baaad-ass!






It went from this;





To this;





Luckily we had a few big sheets of plastic lying around, so we used them to make a spray booth 






For some reason, 4NGU$ doesn't like me, the little B......





Booths all done, and the case is all cleaned up, Blah, Blah, JUST LET ME PAINT IT!











I deserved a break; (The cup has a message to all you guys!  Except 4NGU$!)





Finally spraying the case;











Done;


----------



## Kornowski

*...Continued*

And here's some shots of it when it was all dry and such forth;


























Semi back together;


----------



## PabloTeK

Very nice indeed Danny, well done!


----------



## Kornowski

PabloTeK said:


> Very nice indeed Danny, well done!



Cheers, Paul


----------



## Tuffie

Noice dude. Now give meh soem pie.


----------



## Candy

That looks sick mate, well done


----------



## Ambushed

Looks very tidy, have you got any pictures of it fully re-assembled with the motherboard back inside?


----------



## Kornowski

Tuffie said:


> Noice dude. Now give meh soem pie.



Thanks, But I has no pie! 



Candy said:


> That looks sick mate, well done



Thanks a lot, man 



Ambushed said:


> Looks very tidy, have you got any pictures of it fully re-assembled with the motherboard back inside?



Thanks! I don't, my computer is sorta broke, which is why I decided to paint it now. When I get a new MOBO and stuff, it'll be all re assembled. That'll probably be in like a month or so though


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> Thanks, But I has no pie!


----------



## lovely?

looks great danny i think im going to do this to my case in just a few weeks.


----------



## Kornowski

lovely? said:


> looks great danny i think im going to do this to my case in just a few weeks.



Definitely, Go for it, it was really easy!


----------



## zer0_c00l

ya im ordering the sidw window for mine and gonna do it myself





        side window  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999177


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha nice!  I see the "trashman" helped too!


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Haha nice!  I see the "trashman" helped too!



Yeah, Chris helped a little


----------



## Ramodkk

I meant the trash can but hey!  j/k Angus


----------



## Shane

Danny that looks 1000% better good stuff mate!

that plasticote spray is good,and to say i only gave my case 2 coats so 



4NGU$ said:


>



HAHA


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> I meant the trash can but hey!  j/k Angus



Oh, I didn't know there was a difference 



Nevakonaza said:


> Danny that looks 1000% better good stuff mate!
> 
> that plasticote spray is good,and to say i only gave my case 2 coats so



Thanks, Shane


----------



## The_Beast

looks like you missed a few spots

still pretty good


----------



## Kornowski

The_Beast said:


> looks like you missed a few spots
> 
> still pretty good



Like the front and stuff? I didn't do it all, because there's certain areas that you can't see when all the sides are on and the front covers.


----------



## Droogie

Nice


----------



## pies

Good job.
So when can I send you mine to paint?


----------



## Kornowski

pies said:


> Good job.
> So when can I send you mine to paint?



Thanks man!  Haha, Erm, I'm on holiday for 3 weeks so, When I get back 



tknick90 said:


> Nice




Thanks man!


----------



## MBGraphics

Wow, looks great Danny 

I might have to think about doing that if I get the NZXT Tempest


----------



## Kornowski

MBGraphics said:


> Wow, looks great Danny
> 
> I might have to think about doing that if I get the NZXT Tempest



Thanks, Mike! 
Yeah, it's really, really easy man! You should!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Looks great, Danny!


----------



## MBGraphics

So when do you plan on putting your components back INTO the case? 
I would like to see how it looks with everything in it.


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Thanks, Mike!



You're welcome! 

Yeah, nice work. You're gonna reinstall all your hardware, right?


----------



## RRA_Incognito

Great job! What brand spray paint did you use? Painted my case a few weeks ago, but came out horribly.


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Looks great, Danny!



Thanks, Derek! 



MBGraphics said:


> So when do you plan on putting your components back INTO the case?
> I would like to see how it looks with everything in it.



I'd like to see what it looks like too 
It'll probably be like another month before anything goes back into it. I'm away for 3 weeks on Saturday, then it'll take me like a few weeks maybe to save up, to be able to buy parts that aren't broke 



mep916 said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Yeah, nice work. You're gonna reinstall all your hardware, right?



Thanks, Mike! 

Not at the moment, Nope 



RRA_Incognito said:


> Great job! What brand spray paint did you use? Painted my case a few weeks ago, but came out horribly.



I used Plastikote Matt Black. I did about 7 layers in total. What does your case look like?


----------



## just a noob

you know, gas works just as well at removing adhesives, but i think over there, that whatever you used would be just as good, but now whats going to happen to you computer just sitting on a desk? lol


----------



## Kornowski

just a noob said:


> you know, gas works just as well at removing adhesives, but i think over there, that whatever you used would be just as good, but now whats going to happen to you computer just sitting on a desk? lol



Well, if it carries on acting like it does, It's going to get smashed up


----------



## Kornowski

just a noob said:


> you know, gas works just as well at removing adhesives, but i think over there, that whatever you used would be just as good, but now whats going to happen to you computer just sitting on a desk? lol



Well, if it carries on acting like it does, It's going to get smashed up


----------



## lovely?

there goes that double post crap again, right danny?

anyways, i think it would be awesome if you try to ghost in some stenciling, like on the HD cage or something.


----------



## just a noob

im pretty sure when i order my desktop its going to have to live on the desk until i can afford one of these: http://www.murderbox.com/ i've looked at a stock case and thats 300 dollars or so by itself =\


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Not at the moment, Nope



Why not? 

Are you still having the hard drive/mobo problems you had? Did you ever get your PSU RMA'd?


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Why not?
> 
> Are you still having the hard drive/mobo problems you had? Did you ever get your PSU RMA'd?



It's the MOBO, it's on it's way out


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh man! 

Lol I was about to ask "what mobo do you think you'll get?" 

How could I forget FTW!?


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Oh man!
> 
> Lol I was about to ask "what mobo do you think you'll get?"
> 
> How could I forget FTW!?



FTW  Of course!


----------



## MBGraphics

Your going to get the 750i SLI FTW?
If you do, let me know how it goes, im looking into getting one for my build also 
You can be my guinie pig  (I think thats how you spell it )


----------



## Kornowski

I am, but like I said. It won't be for like another month. 
I'm going to pair it with a Q6700 and two 8800GTS' in SLI


----------



## MBGraphics

Very nice 
Isnt the 6700 65nm? Why the 6700 and not the 9300 for about the same price? (just wondering )


----------



## Kornowski

The Q6700 has a X10 Multi


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Awesome job, again, Danny, I may paint my case, since I am going to Mod it soon.


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Awesome job, again, Danny, I may paint my case, since I am going to Mod it soon.



Yeah, you should!  It'll look awesome!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah, I'll pick a color that goes with the theme.


----------



## Kornowski

Like pink? Like, a theme for you?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol, no.


----------



## Ramodkk

That's why you keep posting them pink smiley's uh G4? 

Just kidding bro...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I use that emoticon to not sound sarcastic. 



I can stop using it, it'll just be hard to comprehend my sarcasm.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah I get you,  < that's the holy smiley in the soul of this forum: sarcasm...


----------



## RRA_Incognito

Kornowski said:


> What does your case look like?








You can see the parts along the left side of the bezel where the paint rubbed off. Didn't have enough paint to cover it up.
I'm redoing it either tomorrow, mon, or tue.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Looks good, danny!


----------



## Kornowski

RRA, did you get around to re-painting your case?

Thanks, Corey!


----------



## laznz1

Very nice may try it sometime


----------

